# TCP wrappers still effect without inetd



## Eason (Aug 9, 2013)

I am reading TCP wrappers on the FreeBSD handbook. http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/tcpwrappers.html

I enabled inetd with flags -wW and started sshd under inetd and everything ran as expected. Until recently, I disabled inetd by commenting it in rc.conf. I found the TCP wrappers are still in effect. When I add

```
sshd : ALL : deny
```
I will be denied from accessing my machine using SSH.

I would like to how the TCP wrappers run as in the handbook, it just said


> To enable TCP Wrappers in FreeBSD, ensure the inetd(8) server is started from /etc/rc.conf with -Ww.


----------



## storvi_net (Aug 9, 2013)

If I remember me correctly, the sshd(8) works on his own with the files hosts.allow and hosts.deny. There is no need for the inetd(8).

The man page also shows the files. The format is the same as for inetd-driven services.

Regards
Markus


----------



## Eason (Aug 9, 2013)

Actually, I also need to this code in the hosts.allow


```
ALL : 127.0.0.1 : allow
```

Otherwise, I would not be able to send email to the user on the server either.
`echo test | sendmail user`


----------

